# Lichtschwert mit MAGIX?



## wentinator (12. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Ich habe MAGIX VIDEO DELÛXE 2004/2005 PLUS 
und möchte gerne einen Lichtschwert Effekt für
einen kleinen Film hinbekommen.
Ich hatte ne Idee mit nem weißen Schwert und
Whitebox, mit ner Farbe, die ich als Hintergrund statt Whitebox einleuchten lasse, aber ich glaub nicht, dass das funktioniert.
HILFE! ;-)
Luggi


----------



## LiquidoX (13. Juli 2004)

Lichtschwert wird mit  einzelbildbearbeitung gemacht 
du brauchst dafür ps oder eine anderes gutes bildbearbeitungsprog.

dann exportierst du die einzelnen frames des filmes 

und zeichnest über das schwert  dein lichtschwertsaber 


braucht viel zeit aber schaut sehr gut danach aus 

wird auch so in den echten star wars filmen gemacht 


(ps) photoshop
http://nato.daddeln.de/pv/index.php?nav=files&action=dl&file_id=299&mirror_id=36242
da sieht man einige lichtschwert szenene
(divx wird benötigt)


----------



## wentinator (14. Juli 2004)

oh mann, das wird ja was.
Ich dachte, das geht leichter, aber naja...
Geht das mit andren Progs leichter?
Sollte halt möglichst billig sein!
Schonmal Danke!
Luggi


----------



## LiquidoX (14. Juli 2004)

Nein ist mit jedem bildbearbeitungs prog. gleichschwer 

Bzw. dauert gleich lang egal ob in ps paintshop oder 
andere Programme


----------



## michback (1. August 2004)

*AlarmDV2*

Ich sag nur "AlarmDV2" Demo downloaden da ist das Lichtschwert dabei.


----------



## wentinator (11. August 2004)

echt?
Wie geht das dann mit einfügen?


----------



## Ruby Weapon (14. August 2004)

hmm bin wohl etwas spät dran mit antworten aber für den Rest der Community kann ichs ja mal sagen.
Falls Jemand ein Lichtschwert in eines seiner Videos einbauen will kann er auch Particle Illusion benutzen. 

Speziell Anfänger erhalten recht schnell ein gutes Ergebnis mit dem Programm auch wenn es für Profis ausgelegt ist.

Eine Demo des Programms erhaltet ihr auf:
http://www.wondertouch.com 

Auf der Page findet ihr auch einen link zu einem Tutorial in dem das Thema Lichtschwert behandelt wird. Der Haken an der Sache wird für euch wohl sein, dass das Tutorial auf Englisch ist aber ich denk das werdet ihr schon hinbekommen 

Hier der Link zum Tutorial:
http://www.shockingtales.com/illusion/tuts/lightsaber.html


----------

